# Canon rebel t2i error 70



## Kazzak5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes I have read the extensive information about this error online but none of the suggestions have worked thus far. I was replacing a broken lcd and accidently broke a small piece of plastic on the ribbon cable connector the one that holds the two camera pieces together when you first take the camera apart. The lcd works fine however after taking one picture which is successfully saved to the sd I get an error 70 is there any possibility this could be an issue with the hdmi port as I have read any other suggestions thanks in advance


----------

